# Garage storage shelfs



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys, never had this before in my old garage but in the new garage this is appearing on my shelfs the other week i brushed it all off and looked better but its back again, all my products go back dry how can i stop this?

:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

That, sir, is mould. You probably have a damp problem in your garage.

Either damp in the walls or a leaky roof.

Deep clean with a strong APC solution, then run a dehumidifier in there.

However, you will eventually need to get the damp treated properly, once you find the source.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

chrisgreen said:


> That, sir, is mould. You probably have a damp problem in your garage.
> 
> Either damp in the walls or a leaky roof.
> 
> ...


Well said that man :thumb:


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Some prevention is to do as has been said and run a dehumidifier,but you can also paint the outside walls with a waterproofed, don't store products right up against the wall (I.e. Put in free standing units).

Damp course is ultimate treatment, but you can also paint interior walls with anti mound paint.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys the wall backs on to 2 other garages, the garages are under 5years old. I do have a washing line in the garage to dry my microfibres and wash pads etc but the garage does have some ventilation so didn't think this would cause a problem. The roof and felts looks new as it should.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Shane cheap bleach will kill the mould- brushing will always leave spores behind. If the mould is only on the shelf then the garage is fine- if so try bleach otherwise replace the shelf- if that shelf is chipboard/fibreboard then just replace it


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What is that shelf made out of ? Are you getting mold anywhere else in the garage ?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A lack of airflow / ventilation will cause this in a space where moisture lingers.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Replace shelf then put some rubber matting on top so it's waterproof 

This is thick rubber bought off ebay -


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

robby71 said:


> Replace shelf then put some rubber matting on top so it's waterproof
> 
> This is thick rubber bought off ebay -


Nice, are you referring to the metallic looking stuff?, if that is rubber, that is pretty impressive

Kev


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

The worktop is covered with a rubber checker plate mat 2-3mm thick and heavy enough to lay flat without glue - the backing is metal checker plate 

like this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...he.TRS0&_nkw=rubber+checker+plate&_sacat=3187


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Clancy said:


> What is that shelf made out of ? Are you getting mold anywhere else in the garage ?


Its made from plyboard so i think i will get some new boards cut, no other mould in the garage i will upload a picture of the garage tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

As i say i have put up a washing line in the garage for drying my towels and mitts etc is this possibly the problem? If so how do you guy dry your towels etc.


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

shane_ctr said:


>


Do you get water ingress when it rains?

In the pictures it doesn't look like there is much of a ledge up from the drive surface, which is why I mention it. Any water that does get in will compound the problem if it can't soak away or is driven off.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Nickg_pfc said:


> Do you get water ingress when it rains?
> 
> In the pictures it doesn't look like there is much of a ledge up from the drive surface, which is why I mention it. Any water that does get in will compound the problem if it can't soak away or is driven off.


Hi Nick,

Already checked this all water runs away from the garage. I thing the angle of the picture is misleading.:thumb:


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

shane_ctr said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Already checked this all water runs away from the garage. I thing the angle of the picture is misleading.:thumb:


Ah right, just a thought. 
As mentioned by Ultra Detail earlier, lack of airflow could be a factor especially when you are drying towels and stuff as the moisture will remain within the space.


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

Is there anywhere for the moisture to go? try installing a vent into one of the walls so it isn't trapped. We had a little bit in ours a few years ago but there was a leak. Since then i have painted the walls with masonry paint, painted the floor with Leyland trade and made sure there is airflow. never had a problem since. I used a mould specific cleaner but i think thin bleach watered down would have the same effect.


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

you could put a trickle vent on the door?


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

painting the walls and floor will help and the old conti plas boards are wipe clean so have a better water resistance.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I needed some more shelfs so picked up 2 of these

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/plastic-shelf---4-tier-350330#

Should sort the problem. I will also look to install a vent in the door.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

shane_ctr said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Already checked this all water runs away from the garage. I thing the angle of the picture is misleading.:thumb:


Still need a lip though, in driving rain it will easily be pushed up and under door in strong winds


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

How do you guys dry your wash mitt and towels when I washing them I have a line in the garage that I hang them on. Also my house is in the garage so sometimes a little water gets on the floor. Also I try putting the car in the garage quite a lot especially after I've detailed it so again water can still be in garage. Both the garage doors have ventilation around the edges.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I run a dehumidifier in the garage - cost pence to run and even blows out warm air so the garage isn't cold. It has a constant drain hose so never needs emptying and when the car goes in wet at night it's dry in the morning


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

robby71 said:


> I run a dehumidifier in the garage - cost pence to run and even blows out warm air so the garage isn't cold. It has a constant drain hose so never needs emptying and when the car goes in wet at night it's dry in the morning


Do you have a link Robby?


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

robby71 said:


> I run a dehumidifier in the garage - cost pence to run and even blows out warm air so the garage isn't cold. It has a constant drain hose so never needs emptying and when the car goes in wet at night it's dry in the morning


Yes I'd be interested in a link too.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ultra Detail said:


> A lack of airflow / ventilation will cause this in a space where moisture lingers.


100% :thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a link to the instructions - http://www.meaco.com/manuals/Meaco DD8L Dehumidifier instruction manual_January_2013.pdf

Some on ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...3.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=Meaco++DD+8L&_sacat=0


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

robby71 said:


> This is a link to the instructions - http://www.meaco.com/manuals/Meaco DD8L Dehumidifier instruction manual_January_2013.pdf
> 
> Some on ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...3.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=Meaco++DD+8L&_sacat=0


Wouldn't be that cheap though at 7p per hour, if running 24 hrs a day etc. 
Is your garage integrated to house ?


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

robwils said:


> Wouldn't be that cheap though at 7p per hour, if running 24 hrs a day etc.
> Is your garage integrated to house ?


The garage is a sectional away from the house. The dehumidifier is switched on when i park up after work and sometimes switched off in the morning (left on all weekend). It monitors the humidity and if it's ok it stays off until the next time it detects moisture then runs again - it doesn't run all the time.

Didn't realise it was 7p an hour but the leccy bill hasn't seemed to change?

12hours = 84p
7 days = £5.88

not bad at less than £6 a week over winter running 12 hours overnight - keeps the bike moisture free and all the tools, etc in the garage


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Connect to neighbour's supply.
FREE


----------



## Dinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I think your garage is like mine. Garages of new houses are single skinned meaning only one brick thick. When it rains (sideways) the bricks and mortar get wet and the water soaks through to the inside. 
I'm trialling some masonry paint to the inside walls.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Get some Thompson water seal on the bricks. Then take a pic of the water running off them.


----------

